# BMQ and Teamwork



## Amsdell (17 Jul 2006)

I'm on a Res BMQ and can only speak for myself and what I've experienced, so here it goes:  Today following a day in the field and a clean up of the area (we were at) during which it was a bigger challenge getting volunteers to clean than cleaning itself, myself and those on the ground were told to pass on a message on to those on the bus.  The message was this -- Two people per seat so everyone still doing their field trial can get a spot when done.  I stood in the front of the bus and passed on the message loud and clear.  Then I tried to find a spot to sit.  First person I sat with asked me to move as he wanted to sit with his fireteam partner.  The second person, one whom I've helped out on numerous occasions, refused to move over and told me to find elsewhere to sit.  The third person let me sit.  Since we were pretty crammed in in our seat, I asked that second person if I could put some of my equipment on their seat so I wasn't sitting on my bayonet.  No such luck again.  That blank seat was reserved for their helmet apparently.  The first person, who by then realized that their fireteam partner wasn't showing up, kindly said yes.  

This brings me to my question/point.  Did you, on your BMQ or otherwise, found the teamwork aspect pretty much ignored by some?  Do you think teamwork should be emphasized more so than it is already?


----------



## Sharpey (17 Jul 2006)

Very common occurance I find both from being a candidate in the past as well as observing as an instructor. We see everything by the way  ;D

How to deal with it? In my oppinion, there is only so much an instructor can do.Teamwork and respect for your fellow soldiers will come from experience. Sometimes you have to teach yourself at first, and then it will come naturally. A soldier can't be a soldier if their teamwork abilities suck. If they do, or they refuse to practice teamwork, they should stop wasting tax dollars and get out of the Military. Teamwork, trust, respect...you will need it when the manure hits the wind device whether in training or on operations.


----------



## mechanic_chick (24 Jul 2006)

So agreed.

Sorry to hear that Amsdel. 

I hope that when I go to BMQ this August , that the platoon I am in has a very close , strong bond. Teamwork is key. And honestly that is unbelievable that they were just that RUDE to even do that. As Sharpie said , if you dont carry the skill of team work , what are you even doing in the military.


----------



## NavComm (24 Jul 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> This brings me to my question/point.  Did you, on your BMQ or otherwise, found the teamwork aspect pretty much ignored by some?  Do you think teamwork should be emphasized more so than it is already?



Yes, and when they hover under the radar of higher-ups, it can also be very demoralizing to the rest of the platoon.

Question: Were some people already on the bus while others were doing the clean up? Shouldn't you all be either on or off the bus?


----------



## Angela F. (25 Jul 2006)

I just got home early (medical RTU  ) from my BMQ, and I can say that in my platoon of 45, most people were into the teamwork thing, but there were a few that just didn't get it or didn't care.  I think that in any large group of people you will find that, and I also think there is a certain point where you can no longer 'teach' teamwork, people have to want to really be part of the team for the good of others not just themselves.  Fortunately, I think the good outweigh the bad.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Jul 2006)

You will always find thuds in any course. Maybe it's the guy who never pulls his own weight, maybe it's the guy that just worries about his own and never helps buddy.

As Sharpie mentioned, this is usually seen by the staff, and they'll try to sort it out. But you should always try to deal with it at the lowest level. I'm not saying have a FMJ style blanket party, but talking to the person might be of help.

Make it clear that you're all there for the same reason, and that it'll be a lot easier if everyones on the same page.


----------



## NJL (25 Jul 2006)

This topic reminds me of something I saw in a CBC/BMQ Video were the platoon instructor said something like "nowadays more youth are playing videogames/computer and less team sports (hockey, baseball ,etc) whereas in the past alot of recruits had been on a number of sports teams before going on bmq"... he also went on to say "that we (instructors) get them there(working as a team)." I agree mostly with his opinion.

While I enjoy doing playing videogames/computers and team sports, I think the fact that I've been on a number of teams in the past is gonna (hopefully) help me alot more during bmq...  I'm still gonna miss not having my computer/games while doing bmq.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (25 Jul 2006)

How early are you on your course?   On my BMQ we had a few characters who were lazy and would never help out the team.   We all paid for it.  A little more into the course and a lot more collective punishment, they finally came around.  

The only advice I can give you is don't let this make you bitter.  Just continue to help out your buddies and do what you're told by your instructors.


----------



## militarygirl (25 Jul 2006)

It really is too bad that some of these bad apples make it through to BMQ, and don't realize before hand that they really aren't the best type of personality for the military which emphasized team work.  Just remember that what goes around comes around.  There will come time in their career that they will require help, for whatever reason, and no one will be there to help them.  Most people will probably go out of their way to avoid helping them.


----------



## Lara80a (27 Jul 2006)

I agree TEAMWORK is soooo important.  I start BMQ on the 28 of August and I hope that if not 100% of our platoon than at least 99% play as a team.  If someone is struggling then I will help with the slack, vice versa....some are good at polishing boots, some running, etc.  Someday when we hit the opportunity to use our skills in the real world I want those in my platoon to watch my back as closely as I will be watching theirs.  Life is full of dishonest, and not so loyal people...I only hope that myself and my future platoon will strive to be better and achieve to accomplish better things as part of a team. AFTERALL...... The Canadian Forces is just one person fighing the war on terror (etc.) but a large group of persons with a duty.

Looking forward to meeting my team in August....see ya there.


----------



## Hockeycaper (27 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You will always find thuds in any course. Maybe it's the guy who never pulls his own weight, maybe it's the guy that just worries about his own and never helps buddy.
> 
> As Sharpie mentioned, this is usually seen by the staff, and they'll try to sort it out. But you should always try to deal with it at the lowest level. I'm not saying have a FMJ style blanket party, but talking to the person might be of help.
> 
> Make it clear that you're all there for the same reason, and that it'll be a lot easier if everyones on the same page.



Great Advice...but if that doesn't work and most times that is all it takes.(Get helmet ready for old guy war story)... On my basic we had individuals who just would not, could not and refused to become part of the team. They became ostracised by the platoon fell behind failed inspections and tests....then they were gone. 
 Think about it, if he/she is not a team player on basic do you really want them in your trench or covering your approach when it really counts? Basic is not that long, and how many days can the instructors C.B you and make you do push-up and show parades.....not that long in the big picture. Because the machine has to keep moving and you have to learn and move on to trades training etc.

Just my two cents.
Good luck


----------



## TrooperHibbs (27 Jul 2006)

i just finished reserve bmq, sq, and dp1, and i just got promoted to trooper. i just gotta say that you will always have the slackers and the guys that don't care if they bring the team down. i am from the ontario regiment and my instructors weren't leniant on thhhe slackers bu always said they will try their best to push us to keep going. you will always have the guys that wont care and are just bags of hammers. but you still gotta help them out, it looks good on you when you do it too. and to tell you the truth i have been told personally by my master corporals that yah those bags of sh*t might make it through their courses and all that crap, but when it comes down to doing stuff in the regiment..it'll be just like cops, the good cops do all the important crap and the slack jobs write parking tickets.
also i just thought i'd give a few uniform tips for anyone going on bmq in any months to come.

Beret: lint lint lint! anytime you take it off turn it inside out whenn you put it in your cargo pants, thhat'll keep the lint and dirt crap and coruption off it. also for inspections, the night before get a razor blade and run it across the top, thhis will take most of any lint off, also if thihs method isnt frowned apon by your instructors and u have a black beret..boot polish also works. put the polish on after you polish your boots, dont actually apply thick polish to your hat.

Boots: polish the soal! the base and back of your boot is key! also make sure the bottom is fairly clean they might check that
take out your laces when polishing, for the first little while apply a lot of polish, after a bit you shouldnt have to apply so much and it shouldnt be such an effort to make em' shine. IMPORTANT: your combat boots will obviously need to be shined on parade if your not in parade dress with dress boots..so remember this...combats arent supposed to blind you with shine, get'm shiney but dont spit shine or any of that crap.

uniform: just get rid of every thread possible...look on the eyelits of your buttons a lot

shaving: donnt use an electric, use a razor.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jul 2006)

TrooperHibbs said:
			
		

> i just finished reserve bmq, sq, and dp1, and i just got promoted to trooper. i just gotta say that you will always have the slackers and the guys that don't care if they bring the team down. i am from the ontario regiment and my instructors weren't leniant on thhhe slackers bu always said they will try their best to push us to keep going. you will always have the guys that wont care and are just bags of hammers. but you still gotta help them out, it looks good on you when you do it too. and to tell you the truth i have been told personally by my master corporals that yah those bags of **** might make it through their courses and all that crap, but when it comes down to doing stuff in the regiment..it'll be just like cops, the good cops do all the important crap and the slack jobs write parking tickets.
> also i just thought i'd give a few uniform tips for anyone going on bmq in any months to come.
> 
> Beret: lint lint lint! anytime you take it off turn it inside out whenn you put it in your cargo pants, thhat'll keep the lint and dirt crap and coruption off it. also for inspections, the night before get a razor blade and run it across the top, thhis will take most of any lint off, also if thihs method isnt frowned apon by your instructors and u have a black beret..boot polish also works. put the polish on after you polish your boots, dont actually apply thick polish to your hat.
> ...



Well...half this post wasn't really necessary to the topic. In addition, it just sounds to me, especially with the wording you used, that you're just regurgitating things your instructors yelled at you, and you're repeating it with horrible spelling and grammar.

Spell check is your friend.


----------

